
Ask HN: What tools do you use to version documentation? - deforciant
Hey! Having several side projects that require documentation I thought that it might be a good idea to have documentation versions per major&#x2F;minor release.<p>Does it make sense to version docs?<p>Do you version your documentation?<p>What tools (preferably self-hosted) would you recommend?
======
brudgers
Curious why documentation could not be versioned the same way as the source
code. For example, if the source code uses Git, then changes to the
documentation get updated just like any other files in the project tree.

